# Shifter question



## 69 orange (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a 69 GTO with a 4 speed muncie M20. I would like to know what is the correct Hurst Shifter for this car.


----------



## LOAFINGTON77109 (Sep 14, 2020)

Here is what came out of mine


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Restoration Guide says Hurst #9798725 for 1969. It used shift lever 9702434 for bucket seats and 9787944 for bench seats with the shift levers used for both 1968 & 1969.

Black knob with white shift pattern.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
to me it looks like you have a 12 68 housing
also
5324 should be stamped in the bottom of the HURST handle

Scott


----------



## LOAFINGTON77109 (Sep 14, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Hello
> to me it looks like you have a 12 68 housing
> also
> 5324 should be stamped in the bottom of the HURST handle
> ...


For mine, correct. I have an early "69 Judge and thats the shifter that came off of it. I think the thread starter was lookin for what is supposed to be on his car.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yup I skipped right to the pictures ..... thanks Loaf

it would look just like my picture 2 thats a 69 original 

Scott
2o6 4six5 9165


----------



## 69 orange (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks to all for the info


----------

